
Why We’re Patriotic - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/why-were-patriotic
======
tempodox
In the bad old times, patriotism might have been appropriate. Hell, there was
a time when “l’état, c’est moi“ was appropriate. Since the opponents of
civilized progress have grown to be transnational, patriotism is a quaint
indulgence from the past, at best.

~~~
jeremysmyth
And at worst, it not only promotes but _requires_ othering, categorizing those
who are slightly different as somehow _less_.

It's the basis of all sorts of institutional racism and xenophobia and lends
these a veneer of social acceptability, and has no place in any community that
can see beyond its own valley.

